# Icelandic: alda / bylgja / hrönn



## Gavril

Sæl,

Hvaða munur er á orðunum “hrönn”, “bylgja” og ”alda”, sem öll eru þýdd "wave" í ensku?

Mér virðist að orðið _alda_ er notað sem sjálfstætt orð þegar um er að ræða haffræðilegt fyrirbæri – t.d. “Í dag sá ég háar öldur á ströndinni” – en _bylgja_ þegar um er að ræða eitthvað óhlutstætt: t.d. “Ljós fer sem bylgja”. _bylgja _getur samt verið hluti af samsetningum, eins og _flóðbylgja, _sem eiga við eitthvað áþreifanlegt. (Gæti sagt kannski að allar bylgjur í hafinu/á ströndinni séu öldur?)

Um _hrönn_ hef ég ekki hugymnd, fyrir utan setninguna “í hrönn”.

Getið þið aðstoðað mig að skilja muninn á þessum þremur orðum?

Þakkir!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Hrönn er að því best ég veit bara notað í orðasambandinu 'eitthvað í hrönnum', td.: Viðskiptavinirnir stóðu í hrönnum fyrir utan búðina þegar hún opnaði. Bylgja og alda er algengt að heyra og þú virðist vera með á hreinu notkunina á þeim nema að alda getur verið notað td. á þennan hátt: glæpaalda, alda ofbeldis. Síðan er einnig notað orðið bára en það er bara um sjávaröldur.


----------



## kepulauan

_Alda_ only refers to visible movements on the surface of an ocean or lake, e.g. _swash_, _breakers_ or simply the evermoving curves on the ocean surface. There might be some exceptions, but I can't remember on now. pretty much everything else is called bylgja. There are also a few overlaps; a crowd wave could be called both _alda_ and _bylgja_ (i would go for the latter thiugh), and _flóðbylgja_ is sometimes called _flóðalda_ (since most of the originate as such).

_Hrönn_ is rare apart from its use as a female name. _Í hrönn*um*_ means _repeatedly _in common use so it's seems a little more akin to _bylgja_. I think _bára_ is a synonym for _alda_.

----Edit

个 As you can see from post 2, alda and hrönn has a limited meaning but can then be used as a metphor in new creations.


----------



## sindridah

Svo er líka gaman við það að bæta að þetta eru líka þannig séð algeng íslensk kvenmannsnöfn, mig grunar án þess að ég hafi nokkra hugmynd um það að Hrönn þýði alda í gegnum norræna goðafræði þar sem dóttir Ægis sækonungs hét Hrönn. En annars myndi örugglega ekki einn einasti Íslendingur skilja þig ef þú myndir kalla öldu sem hrönn á íslensku.


----------



## sindridah

Svo líka dröfn sem merkir líka alda/bára


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah in my experience I've only really seen _bylgja_ used, like in words for things like örbylgjuofn or in acoustics in Icelandic you have sound waves such as _þverbylgjur_ (transient waves) and_ lengdarbylgjur/langsbylgjur _(longitudinal waves) and stuff like that (má lesa meira hér).


----------



## Gavril

pollodia said:


> _Alda_ only refers to visible movements on the surface of an ocean or lake, e.g. _swash_, _breakers_ or simply the evermoving curves on the ocean surface. There might be some exceptions, but I can't remember on now. pretty much everything else is called bylgja. There are also a few overlaps; a crowd wave could be called both _alda_ and _bylgja_ (i would go for the latter thiugh), and _flóðbylgja_ is sometimes called _flóðalda_ (since most of the originate as such).



So, _bylgja _would be a wave that comes onto the shore, whereas _alda _would only be a wave seen at sea (or on a lake, etc.)?

Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

_Alda_ is when you can visibly discern peaks and valleys in the wave (that is, that they are large enough), _bylgja_ is closer to ripple.


----------



## kepulauan

Gavril said:


> So, _bylgja _would be a wave that comes onto the shore, whereas _alda _would only be a wave seen at sea (or on a lake, etc.)?



No, I mean that _alda_ almost exclusively has to do with _a)_ those things that tickle your toes at the beach or get your crew killed at sea and _b)_ coinages or based on _a_ (like some everyday words, metaphors and landscapes). _Bylgja_, on the other hand, is a general word to describe everything "wavy", from the physics term to shapes on a painting. So you have a large variety of things that are wavy in one way or another like _rafsegulbylgjur, hljóðbylgjur, útvarpsbylgjur, jarðskjálftabylgjur, flóttamannabylgja, bylgjupappír, bylgjulaga húsgögn_.


----------

